# Groundhogs with a .223 ar-15...Over kill?



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Please help me settle something, My buddy seems to think that you can shoot groundhogs in western wayne county with a ar15 .223. I know you can , but is it legal? ...even on private property? I thought no centerfire rifles below the rifle line......Who's right ? Is there an actual season on groundhogs?

Thanks in advance


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

In the shotgun zone for deer hunting no centerfires from Nov 10'th to the 30'th.

Some cities and Townships also have restrictions on what type of weapon you can use. So you need to check it out before you start shooting. Also if I may suggest a little common sense goes along way.

Griff


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

mike the pike said:


> Please help me settle something, My buddy seems to think that you can shoot groundhogs in western wayne county with a ar15 .223. I know you can , but is it legal? ...even on private property? I thought no centerfire rifles below the rifle line......Who's right ? Is there an actual season on groundhogs?
> 
> Thanks in advance










[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Mixed with common sense in high population areas...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for answering the thread. At what range are you effectively killing the ground rats? Like from what to as far as what?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well some are chip shots and some are long. It's like any other form of hunting. Close ones are well just too simple but if you are removing them for land owners/farmer they do not care. Personally my best is about 275 yards.

Skinner


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

no closed season on groundhogs.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to know that the season never closes


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Skinner 2 said:


> Well some are chip shots and some are long. It's like any other form of hunting. Close ones are well just too simple but if you are removing them for land owners/farmer they do not care. Personally my best is about 275 yards.
> 
> Skinner


 
275 yards is a really long shot...wow nice shooting!


----------

